# Discus being a reclusive bum



## kitykatfunkihat (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi! 

Alright, normally I post on fishgeeks, but for some reason their site is down and I need help! (side note: I've been in the hobby for a while)
My discus, as of yesterday, has been just hanging out in the back corner of my tank by the bottom. He's not laying on the bottom, or leaning on the wall, he's just...sitting there. From afar, he looks dark, but will happily swim out and be colorful when I walk by or come to observe. He also still eats aggressively. He has no physical symptoms..and I doubt he has any internal problems, but if so I have Prazi-Pro to treat with.
I just checked the levels, and they are all perfect. Whats up with him?

Thank you guys!
Jenna


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what is the tank temp?..............when as the last water change?.......who are his tankmates?......


----------

